# Getting excited!!;-)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 2 kinders due next week, and last season they both had triplets, and they look bigger this year so it can't wait to find out how many they will be having..., can't wait for hopping kids in the barn again, and can't wait for fresh milk again. I've got 3 standards due all throughout next month too, but they are not mini's..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hope everything goes well!  Are you hoping for boys, girls? Any pictures of your gals?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hoping for girls. I'll get pics when I get back home... Stocking up on the much needed kidding supplies;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

happy kidding


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are some pics of Peppermint and Patti. Patti is the one hiding behind the trailer thing... Let's play a game... How many do you think they will have? They look bigger then last time and they had 3 the last time..;-)


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Patti I think will have 3 or maybe 4 small ones. I'm thinking twins for peppermint or 3 small ones.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

They were all within the 3-4 lb range last year, which is normal I think for smaller kinders.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Peppermint was moved into the kidding pen tonight... I think it's going to be soon;-)


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Good luck! I'm jealous. I won't have kids till spring


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, things on the Fritz Farm are coming along.... I went from 0 to 4 baby goats within 24 hours;-) Here are Patti's triplets 2 girls and a boy... My oberhasli is the dad;-) I'll get better pics when I bring them all outside in a few days. She's licking the 3rd one;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oops, sorry forgot to update here... Peppermint gave birth to twins.. My kinder buck was the dad..


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Janeen ! They are adorable , glad all went well and everyone is doing well


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweet❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

